# First Rigs Trip and my first post to PFF



## soco44 (Dec 19, 2013)

First want to say thanks to all that post to this forum cause it has been extremely helpful getting started in this hobby we all so love. I've only lived here in Pensacola for a little over a year and the knowledge you can gain from the PFF is invaluable. Well here is my first post.

Left the Pass around 0800 yesterday and stopped at the Mass for bait but it was dry. Hit a few of the buoys shortly after and ended up with two dozen cigars/hardtails then made our run to Petronas, arrived around 1300. We first tried fishing with kites but there wasn't enough wind so we just slow trolled a few cigars. Hooked up with some descent kings right away but we didn't come out to the rigs for king. Bite slowed so we headed over to Marlin around 1500. Set out a nice chum slick and before we knew it we had two Mahi Mahi hook up at the same time, landed both. Then shortly after dinner around 1800 the YFT bite was on. Every time we dropped a jig or even a large piece of chunk it got slammed. Being it was the first time out there I didn't know what to expect or exactly what tackle I needed so we brought a little of everything. Anyways, we hooked up six times, three to the boat, and only landed one weighing 61# (Yes my boat does have a 2013 HMS permit as well as one for 2014). Biggest mistakes I think I made was with the leader, I was using 80# mono and lost two monster YFT right at the boat as we were about to gaff. Any recommendations would be helpful. Absolutely had a blast and can't wait to do it again.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Outstanding first post.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Well done guys!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

AWESOME post!

Thanks.

Jim


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice post Soco! Looks like it was a blast! 

Slick


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job! Can't wait for your second post.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome work!! We were offshore yesterday afternoon and the wind picked up pretty good, how was it at the rigs?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet.....fine job and WELCOME ABOARD!!!


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Great post and 
Welcome.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice job! Thought that was Borat in the first picture for a second.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

welcome to the forum and great first post.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great first post and I'm waiting for your future ones. As far as the leader goes not much you can do about that except by trial and error. Sometimes the Tuna are leader shy. I keep ready made leaders of various lb ratings and hook sizes with my tackle. I'll have some heavier mono ones for use at night and for daytime I use Fluorocarbon 100 - 30 lb if they are being picky.


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Great post! I'm ready to make that trip!


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Great report and pics - welcome to the forum!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Sweet!! Welcome to PFF!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Man that's awesome, my buddies and I are gearing up for our first trip as well.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats!!!! Thanks for the pictures! I forgot what it looks like out there....


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice job SoCo!!!:notworthy:

Warms my heart to see blood on the deck of that boat!! :thumbsup:


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Were you using circle hooks because we have lost two huge tuna right at the boat with one hooked trolling jhook(80.lb fluro)and the other chunking but with a j-hook(80.lb fluro) in both cases the fish were hooked deep and the leader broke due rubbing into on the tunas mouth/teeth,they dont have formable teeth but definetly enough to break a leader of that size. Even the circles will hook them deep once in a while but not like a jhook will. Also like someone previously pointed out you can go up in leader size at night. We lost those fish on our first couple of trips like you did and since on our recent trips we switched to cirlcles for chunking and live baiting and had worked out well with only break/cutoffs coming from sharks,etc.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome first post! Like some one said, can't wait for your second post.

Runned Over, You sold your boat to SoCo?

Good to see ya posting Scott!

Jimmy


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

80lb leader should be plenty enough for your jigging rods! One thing I would work on though is don't give up on the fish during the fight at any time. The more you rest the more the tuna is going to be rested when he gets to the boat and has the ability to do those death spirals which suck. 

For jigging, Jig hard upwards while reeling at the same time! It usually gets slammed on the upward pull and the hooks get lodged in there pretty good. 

Welcome!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

FishFighter92;2151217! One thing I would work on though is don't give up on the fish during the fight at any time. The more you rest the more the tuna is going to be rested when he gets to the boat and has the ability to do those death spirals which suck.
Welcome![/QUOTE said:


> GREAT advice, but much easier said than done.
> 
> Jim


----------



## soco44 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks Kim, Catdad, and Fishfighter.......Next time I go I will have what I need. I was using circle hooks on the chunk bait and those were the two I lost at the boat. The one we landed was off a treble hook jig. I haven't gotten much sleep since the trip cause I can't wait for the next one.


----------



## soco44 (Dec 19, 2013)

And Sniperpeeps.....the rigs were great!! Not much wind like I said in the post because we were unable to get the kites up. It was actually pretty warm out there compared to the inshore temp


----------



## soco44 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jim T.....I like the logic you have there. I might have been too patient on the third one we got the boat. about a 55 min slow fight then lost him at the leader. Will not happen again.


----------



## STRETCH440 (Nov 30, 2011)

Great post. I hope my first trip to the rigs is that productive. You are definitely hooked.


----------



## Tom044 (Mar 20, 2013)

Great job guys and glad you shared it with us.Cleaning tuna is easy if you put a spike in a table and push tunas eye through spike that will hold them down so you can peel the skin off them.then you can butcher them up.First saw that done at Hatteras harbour.They clean tuna so fast it's unreal.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome post. Welcome to the forum. You have already knocked out a trip that many on here are trying to get out there to do- including me!

Keep em coming

Pan


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Just now seeing this. Great first report and congrats on your first rig trip!

What others have said, 80lb is plenty heavy on the leader. I regularly use anything from 40-100lb when tuna fishing and rarely have a problem. Sometimes, the fish just win for whatever reason


----------



## Tom044 (Mar 20, 2013)

Great job guys and glad you shared it with us.Cleaning tuna is easy if you put a spike in a table and push tunas eye through spike that will hold them down so you can peel the skin off them.then you can butcher them up.First saw that done at Hatteras harbour.They clean tuna so fast it's unreal.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Great first post! Glad you guys killed them. What type of boat used and sea conditions? I'm in the market for a offshore boat but want to fish bay as well so I'm doing some research. Look forward to reading your next post.


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Great trip! I can't wait to get back out as well.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

What type of boat was used, length, and sea conditions?


----------



## ollemar (Sep 18, 2013)

spinfactor said:


> What type of boat was used, length, and sea conditions?


i would also like to know that. I have 24 CC with 120 gal fuel capacity. I'm in panama city but been thinking about trailering over there to make that trip. Wanna do it sooooooo bad this summer.


----------



## soco44 (Dec 19, 2013)

I have a 260 Robalo with twin Yamaha 225s and 190 gal tank. Ended up running 221 miles on 150 gallons. But you can get to the first deep rig patronus at 70 miles out the Pcola pass. Sea state was great going out 1-2. Ran 36 mph burning 20gph at 3700 rpm and took 3+15 to get to Marlin. On the way home the seas were a good 3 and we ran 25mph burning 18gph at 3400 and took 4+30 to get home. Not the funnest ride home.


----------



## ollemar (Sep 18, 2013)

soco44 said:


> I have a 260 Robalo with twin Yamaha 225s and 190 gal tank. Ended up running 221 miles on 150 gallons. But you can get to the first deep rig patronus at 70 miles out the Pcola pass. Sea state was great going out 1-2. Ran 36 mph burning 20gph at 3700 rpm and took 3+15 to get to Marlin. On the way home the seas were a good 3 and we ran 25mph burning 18gph at 3400 and took 4+30 to get home. Not the funnest ride home.


thanks, good information


----------

